# Tantrums and TV



## Gerryc (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the group , so glad I found you. I have owned dogs before but this is my first Vizsla. Its been an education, I was so glad to read on here that the shark attacks and constant supervision are normal (willow is 10 weeks old today) she is lovely (most of the time) but patience and devotion are a must.

I wanted to ask are tantrums normal, she has a strop when told no and removed from what she wants , a chair leg my shoe etc. It goes beyond the biting play and is accompanied by a growl noise , not full on aggressive but a sort of tantrum especially if I am standing over her trying to be firm !!!!!

Also this is the first dog I have had who watches TV, she will actually stop what he is doing and react, we have barking and fear at the scary bit in movies ( vetting what we watch now to PG lol) and has a certain liking for period drama.

We researched the breed and thought we were prepared, but not for the puppy months, it is good to know it is not just us suffering.

Just as we think we have puppy proofed she proves us wrong! any tips on getting through the tantrums and keeping this active little mind occupied till we can get out and about would be gratefully received.

Best wishes


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds like a V to me . My guy talks back to me if he gets in trouble or if I make him stop doing something that he wants to do - he's very vocal and it makes me laugh because sometimes he just grumbles and sometimes he will loudly complain. 

Both of mine love to watch TV, especially anything with animals. Even if a commercial comes on and there is an animal on it my two will stop what they are doing (even mid play) to watch.

Exercise / playing will tire her out when she's that small. This is a little messy to clean up, but I would give Cash a cardboard box to play with and destroy - it used to keep him occupied for about 45 minutes. Just keep an eye out that they don't eat the cardboard, if that starts happening then game over.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh and I should have started with - welcome to the forum and the crazy, fantastic world of V ownership!! You know we all want to see pictures of your little cutie.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome! Our vizsla is a bit sassy too. She will moan if we "ask" her to do something that she isn't in the mood for (like get off the couch), but if she really disagrees, she will bark, and bark, ... and bark some more. If I scold her, she just sasses back. One of her various nick-names is "Sassy pants". 

Good luck and enjoy puppyhood!


----------



## Gerryc (Sep 24, 2013)

Hope the pic works , thanks for your reply nice to know she's not a freak x


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My girl seems to have become a Downton Abbey addict...we were watching a catch-up episode at tea time and Ruby kept filling her mouth with kibble and bringing it through into the lounge to eat it!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris walked up to my other half the other day, barked once, Mark followed him to the telly where Morris barked again. Mark switched it on. Morris got on the sofa and lay down. Mark came and sat down with me... picture me gaping at the spectacle... I get called soft, but Morris has him *totally* trained and I never noticed it happen!


----------



## Gerryc (Sep 24, 2013)

The opening credits to Jeeves and Wooster are the favourite at the moment ! Got it on a loop lol to tired to argue x


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Gerryc--

Nope she is not a freak. Our girl watched TV quite a bit when she was a young pup, but rarely does it now. She also threw plenty of tantrums and still does on very rare occasion at 15 months old. They were much worse in intensity when she was younger and sound a lot like what you are describing. She would just spazz out with a burst of energy growling and making noise, biting her leash, biting at my clothes, jumping, acting like a possessed demon. She seemed to do it when she did not get her way, but also a lot of times when I guess maybe she was overwhelmed or overtired at the end of a walk. I guess it is like a two year old child having a fit because they have no other way to express themselves.

Not sure how to tell you to stop it except try turning your back and ignoring the pup or if you are indoors walk out of the room for a few minutes. As my girl got older, I was able to put a hand on either side of her shoulders and say "settle" I would take deep breaths at the same time. This works for her now if she starts getting over excited. You do have to learn to stay super calm with these dogs in all instances. If you get angry or frustrated, it makes them worse.


----------



## Gerryc (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the useful advice will try boxes all for Using imaginative and free ideas , love her lots but nice to have somewhere to moan occasionally . Thanks all


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's Cash playing with a box last year. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT9WkFEtMiE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Oh - and he also loves ripping up old wrapping paper 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n5uDmOtri4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Gerryc and Darcy sends all her gingerness.....whenever Emmerdale comes on Darcy stops what she is doing and starts singing at the top of her voice to the theme tune....  we all look forward to your future postings and pictures..  enjoy.!!!!


----------



## Gerryc (Sep 24, 2013)

Loving cash and his box for a hat x thanks for the welcome will be ready to record the next Jeeves and Wooster moment currently willow is having a heated exchange with a squeaky penguin !


----------

